# Best Songs for Driving



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

What are your favourite songs or bands when you are on the road?

I would choose Grateful Dead, CCR and Jethro Tull.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

A lot of Dire Straits songs are good for the road, I think. Telegraph Road in particular. 14 minutes, with a long (and majestic) guitar solo at the end.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've got all 6 of Rammstein's studio albums. I love to blast them with the windows down while driving down dusty rural roads. To reassert my inner cowboy, I alternate with repeats of Alan Jackson's All American Country Boy  And when I've gotten my fill, still with the volume turned way up, I wind up with Haydn's String Quartets. I've turned many heads cruising through little hick towns with Haydn blasting :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Neil Young is excellent for road trip music!

If you only buy one Neil Young CD set, Decade is a very good one (double disc of first 10 years).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Born to Be Wild, of course. I also tend to like lonely Country/Americana for this. E.g., Alison Krauss' version of Big Log.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I never get tired of Quincy Jones' recording of Manteca. He put a super group together with high energy. There's always something new to hear in it.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Radar Love - Golden Earing


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Kraftwerk, especially Autobahn

David Bowie - Station to Station

A lot of krautrock and krauty stuff in general. Something about the ambience and repetition.

All Motorhead. No clever reason, just because. It makes sense when you do it.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

It depends on which road you mean 

motorway, narrow country roads or busy urban roads?


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Born to Be Wild, of course. I also tend to like lonely Country/Americana for this. E.g., Alison Krauss' version of Big Log.


If you enjoy Americana, try Jason Isbell, the former singer from the band Drive-Bye Truckers. His record _Southeastern_ was for me the best rock record of 2013. Here's a song that's great driving music, "Traveling Alone":






The record traces his journey to sobriety -- beautiful anguish and self-discovery.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Amazingly, Phil Collins does that too:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

clara s said:


> It depends on which road you mean
> 
> motorway, narrow country roads or busy urban roads?


Any or all of those - you choose.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I like soul music on the road too - stuff like Marvin Gaye's album What's Going On.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> I like soul music on the road too - stuff like Marvin Gaye's album What's Going On.


Had Sly & the Family Stone's _There's a Riot Going On_ in the car during a 7 hour trip the other day and didn't get sick of it.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

How's about this one....dedicated to all those lovers of Saint-Saens symphony No 3!


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Billy ocean - Get outta my dreams,Get into my car


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

sankalp said:


> Billy ocean - Get outta my dreams,Get into my car


How about Cream, Politician? "C'mon baby, get into my big black car...just want to show you what my politics are."


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

A couple more:

*Arcade Fire, "Keep the Car Running," from Neon Bible*






*Bruce Springsteen, "Thunder Road," from Born to Run*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think most people are going to agree with my choices, but I prefer dubstep (and other EDM) and hip hop the most while driving, but I'll listen to anything as long as it has a good beat. I'm a lot less picky about driving music.


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Ed sheeran - A team , depends on your mood while driving


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For me, fusion is the perfect driving music.

Iceberg - Cantics de la carn






Mahavisnu Orchestra - almost anything.

Noonward Race






Mcgill/Manring/Stevens - We Are Not Amused






OHM - William's Amino Acid Flashback


----------



## KnulpJose (May 19, 2014)

Freddie King - Going Down


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Born to Be Wild, of course.


Yeah ... maybe when the cops are chasing you.

When you're driving, you don't want to be distracted from the task at hand, which is paying attention to the road. So, be careful what you listen to.

For my own use, I avoid a lot of classical when I'm driving. The stereo system in my Jeep just can't match what I'm used to at home (and it shouldn't!). Classical has a wide dynamic range, and one will tend to keep turning volume up and down. So ... jazz fits the bill.

Too, I prefer familiar music when I drive. I don't want to concentrate on hearing something for the first time. That takes attention, effort, and energy, none of which I want to overextend beyond my driving needs. So I opt for familiar stuff, which explains why I've carried round the same tapes and CDs in the vehicle for years.

One of my favorite travelling discs is the grp recording _The Benoit/Freeman Project_.









A lot depends on where you're driving. And when. Music that works on Montana's I-94 from Glendive to Billings on a lazy Sunday afternoon may not prove as viable on Center City Philadelphia's I-95 during rush hour.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

For me it has always been bluegrass. One of the other field service guys, who I teamed with sometimes, liked hard rock - but I thought it encouraged him to drive recklessly.


----------



## fairbanks (Jun 25, 2014)

Most any live dead show from 1973 or 1977. LA Woman by the doors on a warm spring/summer day.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I usually listen to country/folk/Broadway in the car because classical music has too wide of a dynamic range. Since this thread asked for a song, I'll provide a great one I listened to today in the car: Brandon Rhyder - That's Just Me. This guy is just one of the many great artists that have emerged from the thriving Texas/Oklahoma music scene, which is the antithesis of the pop-oriented Nashville scene.


----------



## bombino (Jul 6, 2014)

Older Bon Jovi stuff, Kansas, Foreigner. AC/DC. Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------

